# Little Hercules



## silencer (Feb 17, 2005)

Has anyone seen the Documentary about this Child on the Discovery Channel? I honestly don't know what to think about this. I thought it was amazing for him to have achieved what he did, and to be happy he was doing it, but at the same time the certain childhood things he missed out on, such as having friends and going to school, playing Catch he couldn't experience. Also I felt sorry about how 'wierd' his father was.  Anyway if anyones seen it and would like to leave some comments about it I would be interested in other people views...His training was ridiculous he was 9/10 and bench pressing 210lbs...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 17, 2005)

If it was some Russian kid (I forgot his name) then I'm pretty sure that he doesn't do it anymore. His dad forced him to train a lot and use steroids, and was eventually thrown in jail. I'm pretty sure that's what I read somewhere, but it could be someone else and I could be wrong...


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

Alex Federov?


----------



## silencer (Feb 17, 2005)

yea its a Ukranian kid, and they threw his dad in jail after he beat his mother up etc....the kid tested negative against steroids though. And the documentary said he is still doing it...and he's making some film now called little tarzan or something (Maybe the documentary is out of date) ..still was intresting though


----------



## nmuriqi (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw him on the howard stern show....entertaining stuff.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 17, 2005)

lol.. i saw him on howard stern also.. he is some kind of martial artist too. hes got some fucked up teeth and needs a haircut.
speaking of hercules. my friend told me of this movie called "hercules in new york" starrin arnold. he said it is hilarious cuz of his bad acting and terrible attemp to speak english.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

how big is he? I'm curious now


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

well i don't know about now but when he was benching 210 lbs , he was like 70lbs or something , he was officially the strongest pound for pound person ...that was his 'Marketing point'.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 18, 2005)

he wasn't really big but he was defined as fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> he wasn't really big but he was defined as fuck!!!!!!!!


 hes was huge for a kid of nine, did you seen him when hes not cut?

 The kid was obviouslsy on steroids no one has seen the suposed test results which show him to be clean


----------



## KarlW (Feb 18, 2005)

What bothered me was his form when they show'd him doing some of the exercises. He was going way heavy (like singles and 2 rep sets) through partial ranges of motion. Scary stuff for a kid that age.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

He had some kind of disorder which distorted bone growth in the face as I recall.

Crappy to hear about the dad though, some alpha males are that way.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are some pictures I found of the kid....


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

Holly shit!! that is weird, odd, wrong..i unfortunetaly have nothing quite positive to say about thos pics....Well, maybe just how simply astonishing human genetics can look with a little deviant help!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 18, 2005)

see i don't think he is big just really defined


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> see i don't think he is big just really defined


He's 9!!! Thats a huge ass 9 yr old if u ask me! Did u see the size of the abs on him!? insane!


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

1.5% body fat and benches 180lbs for reps at 9yrs old - thats just wrong this kid was definately on something


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

He should be 13 or 14 now, he is long past 9 years old. If he was 9, he would have only been 4 or 5 at the 2000 Olympia.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

[font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*How old is Richard?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard is 12 1/2 years old.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is Richard's hight?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He is 4' 10'' tall[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is his weight?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard weigh 100 lbs[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Richard's measurements are:*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chest -35 ''/ Biceps - 12''/ Thighs - 19''[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Does Richard do any other excercises?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard also runs, plays basketball and tennis, and he is also a huge fan of soccer.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*How can I get a training tips from Richard?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In the next few months Richard will release his training video.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What does Richard eats?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard eats vegetables, fruits, cereal, oatmeal, soups, salads, chicken, fish. He does not eat food containing butter or animal fats. Richard and his Mom are also will publish soon their nutritional book with a lot of healthy recipes. [/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What are Richard supplements?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard takes multi-vitamins, minerals, amino acids, calcium, essential oils and protein shake.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Is Richard working on any project currently?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He is currently preparing for his movies and training video.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What are Richard's hobbies?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard loves music, basketball, playing playstation, dancing. [/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Waht is Richard's favorite music?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hip-Hop and Rap.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is Richard's favorite color?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Red[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What does Richard like to do on his free time?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He likes to play playstation, he is also a very good chess player, play basketball, painting, skateboard or hangout with his friends.[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard is also takes accent reduction and acting classes to improve his acting. [/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Who are Richard's favorite celebrities?*[/font][font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Actors*: Arnold Schwarznegger, Jackie Chan, Johnny Depp, The Rock,Catherine Zeta-Jones, Anthony Hopkins, John & Joey Travolta, Al Pacino, Orlando Bloom, Tom Alan, Sigourney Weaver, TonyShalhoub,Danny De Vito, Robert De Niro, Branden Fraser, Antonio Banderas, Owen Wilson, Eddie Murphy, Dakota Fanom, Jennifer Aniston, Brad Pitt, Mathew Perry, Bruce Willis.[/font]

[font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Music celebrities: *Snoop Dogg, Lil' John, Outkast, Missy Elliot, The Ying-Yang Twins, BMX, Ludacris, Usher, Beyonce, Alicia Keys, Jessica Simpson.[/font]

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Appearances[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pictures[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Videos[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Contact[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]News[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mailing List[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Profile[/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Favorite Links*[/font] 
postamble();


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

he is 13 now I think. The documentary said that the doctor who tested him showed the media the results actually... they checked for Anabolic steroids and Bone Age, some didnt believe he was as young as they said but he passed both, but I do believe if he wasn't taking steroids he was definately taking 'something'.....i wonder what though.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

Does he have his belly button pierced?? 
Armns are vascular as heck...Ya right, shakes and fish oil!lol


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

Doesn't that stun the kid's growth?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

I dont believe he was using steroids, and to suggest such is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 18, 2005)

that kid is a freak..
i never wish death upon anyone, but i predict he dies before the age of 20. that is just not normal for the body. imagine how hard his small heart and organs have to work to keep up with his muscle gains. not normal one bit


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

What in the world are you smoking? I would put money on his resting heart rate being below 60.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 18, 2005)

i do admit it can't be good for him but i can't see him dying before the age of 20 as long as he isn't taking roids,although some elements of his health and physique will probably be affected maybe his heigh although i do know that some people on here started BBing when they were young and are now 6,1 etc


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, I was 11 years old and I'm 6'2", taller than my father.


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was 11 years old and I'm 6'2", taller than my father.


But you didn't train like the freak kid did at 11


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> that kid is a freak..
> i never wish death upon anyone, but i predict he dies before the age of 20. that is just not normal for the body. imagine how hard his small heart and organs have to work to keep up with his muscle gains. not normal one bit


This makes no sense...if he is natural his heart would be in better shape then if he didn't workout.  The same principles of training apply to him as they would you or me its just hes a few years younger.  If anything he will be healthier then most providing he stays at his clean diet and stays drug free.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

this kid can dance, act(well, kinda) and kick some butt...his website has some videos of his (martial arts)hand techniques and little dude's got major game!


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

yea props to him, like on my original post, i just feel its a shame that he missed out on the normal things kids take for granted when they are 6 - 10 , like friends, playing in the mud, and just being 'kids'.  I suppose the end goal is happiness, and I suppose what he is doing makes him happy otherwise he wouldn't have the motivation he does...also there is going to be a shit load of money in it if he breaks in acting.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> But you didn't train like the freak kid did at 11



Physical exercise at his level is hardly going to kill him, nor will it stunt his growth. That is completely assinine.


----------



## vegman (Feb 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Physical exercise at his level is hardly going to kill him, nor will it stunt his growth. That is completely assinine.


kill him? no way! but stun growth? I think so


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

the whole stunting growth theory is very debateable , a lot of people consider it a myth, yet some old school doctors still believe it to be true.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 18, 2005)

Eh stunt your groth bullshit....its all genetics.  If your gonna be tall it doesn't matter how much you w/o your gonna be tall and same for being short.  I know alot of people have been working out since they were little kids and are well over 6'


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2005)

I used to do overhead pressing standing up, when I was 11 years old - and I still am taller than my father - again at 6'2". It seriously doubt I would have been taller.


----------



## onamission (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks malnutritioned to me


----------



## LAM (Feb 18, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> the whole stunting growth theory is very debateable , a lot of people consider it a myth, yet some old school doctors still believe it to be true.



the subject isn't even debetable.  There is not one recorded case of stunted growth resulting from weight training.  those same old school doctors say that  bone damage could lead to stunted growth yet ALL of the recent medical studies have proven conclusively that resistance training promotes bone growth and strengthens the skeleton.


----------



## Machher (Feb 18, 2005)

kids ugly. At 12.5 years with no hair anywhere on his body except his head leaves me to think he has less testosterone than a woman. I really doubt he reps 180. he looks one of those fat kid athletic hockey prodigies just not fat. i think his obliqques are missing in that last pic of him? whered they go?


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 18, 2005)

u cant really c it in these pic but on the show his stomach protruded further than his chest. it looked gross. hgh maybe?


----------



## LAM (Feb 18, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> u cant really c it in these pic but on the show his stomach protruded further than his chest. it looked gross. hgh maybe?



shit I see all sorts of ab-fab guys at the gym with abs larger than their pecs. that shit kills me !


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> u cant really c it in these pic but on the show his stomach protruded further than his chest. it looked gross. hgh maybe?


 why would you use HGH on a kid of 12 yrs old?


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont believe he was using steroids, and to suggest such is a bit ridiculous.


 You honestly belive that his dad wasnt giving him steroids? Im sure the kid was not aware that he was using steroids but i bet his dad knew. There is an interesting part in the documentary whre they asked the father to take a lie detector test to prove that the kid isnt using, he declines and sugests that they test give the kid a lie test instead. 
 Before I saw the documentary i was willing to believe that this kid was just genetically gifted but after watching it the evidence points more towards the father giving him some sort of oral steroid without his knowlege.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 19, 2005)

that kid is butt ugly


----------



## Mudge (Feb 19, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> that kid is butt ugly



As I stated earlier he has a genetic disorder, the name escapes me. Aside from that, who gives a shit? Were you looking for a date?



			
				stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> You honestly belive that his dad wasnt giving him steroids? Im sure the kid was not aware that he was using steroids but i bet his dad knew. There is an interesting part in the documentary whre they asked the father to take a lie detector test to prove that the kid isnt using, he declines and sugests that they test give the kid a lie test instead.
> Before I saw the documentary i was willing to believe that this kid was just genetically gifted but after watching it the evidence points more towards the father giving him some sort of oral steroid without his knowlege.



The father may well not have noticed his faux pas, because someone like you is going to go "ah hah! Proof!"

My youngest brother had abs almost like that with zero training, you people are all dreaming. I have known one person who juiced at a young age (older than that) and he was far, far more impressive. Give a gifted kid the right food and the right training, and guess what he doesn't look like a normal kid.

Yeah must be the roids   After all thats why he stopped growing when he was 4 years old right? Oh wait! He is still growing? Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh Mudge how did you guess


----------



## silencer (Feb 19, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> You honestly belive that his dad wasnt giving him steroids? Im sure the kid was not aware that he was using steroids but i bet his dad knew. There is an interesting part in the documentary whre they asked the father to take a lie detector test to prove that the kid isnt using, he declines and sugests that they test give the kid a lie test instead.
> Before I saw the documentary i was willing to believe that this kid was just genetically gifted but after watching it the evidence points more towards the father giving him some sort of oral steroid without his knowlege.




You forgot to expand on this...during the documentary the Promoter of the kids products/shows etc was the one who asked the father to take the test, when the father told him no, and his son would do it, he said that No that wouldn't be sufficient and He (The Father) must take it or otherwise The promoter would cut them off, in reponse to that the father bluntly said 'If You do that I will Kill you'  .So that was the end of that.
I personally doubt it was steroids as well, he took a test which I think the media has seen, but on the other hand I do think he was taking someone unatural, because there was a 'Certain Powder' that the father used to feed the kid when he had abnormal definition. No one know what is is even today.


----------



## Machher (Feb 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> My youngest brother had abs almost like that with zero training, you people are all dreaming. I have known one person who juiced at a young age (older than that) and he was far, far more impressive. Give a gifted kid the right food and the right training, and guess what he doesn't look like a normal kid.


Your youngest brother is probably very skinny. 

You sir blow genetics out of proportion. The human body differs but not so greatly that a 12 year old kid can out do many people who actually have testosterone in them.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 19, 2005)

HE hit puberty early.. simple.


----------



## Machher (Feb 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> HE hit puberty early.. simple.


no physical signs of that. anywhere. He looks like a tall baby with muscle.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL that is very true,no armpit hair


----------



## j rizz (Feb 21, 2005)

bcuz he shaves his armpits..


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

Or he has no hair to shave?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

if he was on steroids, he'd have some body hair, wouldnt he?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> You sir blow genetics out of proportion. The human body differs but not so greatly that a 12 year old kid can out do many people who actually have testosterone in them.



Did you train at 12 years old to know what its like? Have you seen anyone religiously train, and eat right at that age? I would venture the answers to those questions are no.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 23, 2005)

That kid was on Howard Stern. 
If I recall his dad replied a "special supplement pak" When Stern made the remark of steroids. 

The kids parents are exploiting there own child, Brainwashed him. 
I bet he has no friends,and doesn't live a normal childhood. 
His dad said he's going to be an "action-hero-mega-star"

The kid acted like a robot on Stern.This has to be some form of child abuse. It's really sad when parents push/use their kids to fulfill the things they couldn't accomplish in life. 


http://www.craigproductions.com/RichardS.htm


----------

